# my friend doubts my CTd.



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

my tires are also a bit lower tread then last run so that may help me with rolling resistance i suppose. im not usually a gambling man but i think the diesel can do it


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

After all of your evidence, he still doesn't believe you!? What size tires do you have? Reason I ask is I have a LTZ RS, therefore, low profile tires inflated @ 41 lbs cold. Not sure about the diesel. Increasing your tire pressure could help rolling resistance.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

My best is 77.5 for 25 miles, but that was on a very specific stretch of PA turnpike with some downhill mixed in. On flat ground at 62 MPH, 60 MPG is definitely doable in ideal conditions, but 67 seems like a bit of a stretch for a full tank or a long run.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> After all of your evidence, he still doesn't believe you!? What size tires do you have? Reason I ask is I have a LTZ RS, therefore, low profile tires inflated @ 41 lbs cold. Not sure about the diesel. Increasing your tire pressure could help rolling resistance.


OEM eco tires for my CTD. i only have 18k hard miles on them. 




> My best is 77.5 for 25 miles, but that was on a very specific stretch of PA turnpike with some downhill mixed in. On flat ground at 62 MPH, 60 MPG is definitely doable in ideal conditions, but 67 seems like a bit of a stretch for a full tank or a long run.


see 60 i this would be a breeze but as you said 67.3 again is a hard number to hit, repeatable but if i miss the mark 65 mpg i lose 100 lol. now from florida to SC is very flat so not a lot of resistance there. i may also flush my trans before i do a run since im at 20k and im sure the GM oil is at end of its life.


----------



## Philb (Jun 18, 2016)

Personally I don't bet so that tactic wouldn't work on me. If he won't take your word for something even with proof then it's up to him to disprove your word. If you made a mistake in your calculations that's one thing, we all make mistakes, but to accuse you of lying! Providing the proof and showing him the results should prove that your word is good and you are a man of integrity. To me that's worth more than the $100.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> ersonally I don't bet so that tactic wouldn't work on me. If he won't take your word for something even with proof then it's up to him to disprove your word. If you made a mistake in your calculations that's one thing, we all make mistakes, but to accuse you of lying! Providing the proof and showing him the results should prove that your word is good and you are a man of integrity. To me that's worth more than the $100.


thats the thing i know the car is capable of it and not a over exaggeration. he has been working on cars for ages and never seen close to that number so i can believe the sceptisisum. not many vehicles can do what our CTD does. im not a betting man but im sure i can do 60 no problem


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

When you get into average MPG that high, it can be really erratic, due to the number of variables involved, even on the same trip. Headwind/tailwind can make a huge difference. In Iowa, I usually saw as much as 1mpg improvement per 2-3mph of tailwind. Similar reductions for headwinds, but perhaps not quite as drastic as with the tailwinds. Or if you had 1 re-gen during your original run and 2 re-gens during your re-do, you could see a reduction in average economy. Higher or lower temperature, different A/C usage, driving in rain, etc. could all cause a different result on your new attempt. So, those variables could make things a bit risky. In the more typical 35-45mpg range, the impacts become less severe, but when you're running on the extreme high end of the mpg range, small things make a bigger impact, just due to the math on the equations involved.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

pandrad61 said:


> told him its all in the drive habits and the cursing speed.


My cursing speed is usually pretty high, because the driver ahead of me is probably driving like my grammy when I need to get somewhere. This is good for fuel economy though. :biggrin:



pandrad61 said:


> if i pump to lets say 2 psi over factory ( i ran stock on ohio trip) keep the car as empty as i can and keep it at 55mph im sure i can come close but not sure if 100% chance i hit 67.3


What's the max sidewall pressure? Pump it up!


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

With one person in the car you will not get that mileage I know I cant cant even close to my max with just one passenger in the car. Thats just what I have seen. You would have to lighten the car by your friends weight. Add the weight of your friend to your car and do a 100 mile run by yourself and see what you can do.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

pandrad61 said:


> im not a betting man but im sure i can do 60 no problem


Then why bet that you can match your all-time best? That's like betting an Olympic athlete can beat his record on any given attempt. See if he'll take the bet for a slightly lower number. Because right now I'd say your chances are under 50/50 to match all-time best.

One of the factors I'd worry about is what to use to determine when your tank is full. If the pump you use to re-fill clicks off at a slightly higher or lower point, that's going to make a huge difference in the calculations. I'm not sure as your friend will believe the DIC. For a 850 mile run, each 0.13 Gal error is 1 MPG result.


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

My best tank as calculated by FUELLY is 57.7. Our car are each a little different. I might be able to get to 60 with minimal stops but 67 would be a push. Best of luck if you try it.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> One of the factors I'd worry about is what to use to determine when your tank is full. If the pump you use to re-fill clicks off at a slightly higher or lower point, that's going to make a huge difference in the calculations. I'm not sure as your friend will believe the DIC. For a 850 mile run, each 0.13 Gal error is 1 MPG result.


That's an easy one to address. Just fill it to the rim. It doesn't hurt anything on our diesels. I've been regularly doing that for years now with no issues. The only thing is that it takes about 10 minutes to get that last 3 gallons in.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

Brad Herr is getting that kind of mileage, but he took steps to make it happen ( and be more reliable)...


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> Brad Herr is getting that kind of mileage, but he took steps to make it happen ( and be more reliable)...


umm i did it with a 100% bone stock CTD i bought at work with 0 miles...the only stepps i took was all driver and route based


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

pandrad61 said:


> umm i did it with a 100% bone stock CTD i bought at work with 0 miles...the only stepps i took was all driver and route based


I got my 77.5 mpg record with a fully stock vehicle.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

its doable but not very easy. must resist the urge to go faster then 55-60, keep the car light weight, take a extra 10 min to top off fuel neck, keep tires checked before departure and most importantly look ahead and plan best route and see where cars are moving so you dont have to slow down and speed up


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

diesel said:


> I got my 77.5 mpg record with a fully stock vehicle.


Drivers weight makes a huge difference. I loss.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> Drivers weight makes a huge difference. I loss.


on flat highway at set speed not as much as youd think but when trying 1100 miles out of a tank every bit of weight lost helps. every 100 lbs lost is like 10hp if i remember


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

If he's gonna hold you exactly to that fairly extreme figure you gave him, you might lose the bet. This car is new to me so I haven't figured out where the upper limits are here in my driving environment. The best I got was a 25 mile average of 61.7. Half was at 75 mph and the second half was at 65 mph. I ran out of time before I saw the plateau at that speed, but it seems entirely plausible.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

im gonna wager 50mpg


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

You should be fine with 50 mpg I would still try the extra weight 100 mile run though just to be sure.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Agreed


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

I think 67.3 is going to be hard to match again. The car is "only" rated at 46 mpg. That means you need to beat the EPA rating by 46%! That seems like it's going to be next to impossible to do a second time unless conditions are absolutely perfect. Personally, I wouldn't take the bet at 67.3. 50 is a reasonable wager though.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

50 is definitely doable.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

57.1 mpg is my best 500 mile score and best tank around the same.. doing 67 mpg for one tank would be real tough.. Setting your target at 50 will be easy money..Wouldn't mind a piece of that action lol


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Cruze talk hyper fail pool


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

My life avg is 50 mpg on my CTD


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

nice. im at 34mpg according to fuely


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

DslGate said:


> Brad Herr is getting that kind of mileage, but he took steps to make it happen ( and be more reliable)...


I can't touch 67.3 mpg for an entire tank! I am struggling to get 56.2 on a tank. I can get my 25 mile average into the upper 60's pretty regularly with a record of 77.4 mpg( that's not real world driving, it was coming down out of the mountains, so I don't count it). My 50 mile average is 72.0 mpg coming out of the mountains as well. 

I couldn't imagine getting a flat 1000 mile stretch of road to play on. Living in eastern Kentucky there aren't many flat roads. 

My two 1000 mile tanks were not easy, a lot of things have to line up to make that happen. I would like to see a 1200 mile tank (67.3 mpg X 18 gallons) 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

BradHerr said:


> I can't touch 67.3 mpg for an entire tank! I am struggling to get 56.2 on a tank. I can get my 25 mile average into the upper 60's pretty regularly with a record of 77.4 mpg( that's not real world driving, it was coming down out of the mountains, so I don't count it). My 50 mile average is 72.0 mpg coming out of the mountains as well.
> 
> I couldn't imagine getting a flat 1000 mile stretch of road to play on. Living in eastern Kentucky there aren't many flat roads.
> 
> ...


That would be Awesome and Nuts!!


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> I can't touch 67.3 mpg for an entire tank! I am struggling to get 56.2 on a tank. I can get my 25 mile average into the upper 60's pretty regularly with a record of 77.4 mpg( that's not real world driving, it was coming down out of the mountains, so I don't count it). My 50 mile average is 72.0 mpg coming out of the mountains as well.
> 
> I couldn't imagine getting a flat 1000 mile stretch of road to play on. Living in eastern Kentucky there aren't many flat roads.
> 
> My two 1000 mile tanks were not easy, a lot of things have to line up to make that happen. I would like to see a 1200 mile tank (67.3 mpg X 18 gallons)


see i got lucky a good portion of the trip was in flat florida no traffic so at 55mph man does this thing sip fuel. i did get caught in Atlanta traffic in the am since co pilot and i had to rest.... even i could not go anymore.. who knows may have been better if i pushed through... or may have ended up a tree who knows lol


----------



## TreeCzar (Sep 17, 2016)

pandrad61 said:


> OEM eco tires for my CTD. i only have 18k hard miles on them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My best was 73.3. I normally average high 40's and low 50's.


----------

